# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Внимание ВИРУС!

## grey

Внимание всем кто в последнее время заходил на сайт *su.int.ru*!
Там сейчас залез вирус.
*Пока он не убран* поэтому незаходите на этот сайт! (Если Вы конечно не компьютероубийцы).

Вирус незнаю что творит, но у меня сначала файлов создал 1.exe 2.exe потом позалезал в активные процессы типа в мой диалер и т.д. А потом я открыл ещё раз сайт и комп немог загрузиться, пришлось всё переустанавливать.

Кто был в последнее время на том сайте рекомендуеься провериться антивирусом или переустановить ОС.

*Восновном это касаеться только новичков, так как все новички приходят сюда именно с того сайта.*

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

ёпт , а на форум заходить можно ?

----------


## grey

> ёпт , а на форум заходить можно ?


 конечно! заражён сайт su.int.ru

----------


## fucka rolla

хааааа....мне два дня подряд сон снился....захожу я на форум, а там атака.....все кароче модераторы и админы....все флудят и оффтопят....и заражают....
видать напророчил...

----------


## grey

> хааааа....мне два дня подряд сон снился....захожу я на форум, а там атака.....все кароче модераторы и админы....все флудят и оффтопят....и заражают....
> видать напророчил...


 неа не напророчил. форум то чист.

----------


## fallen_angel

У меня linux, в рот я ипал 1.exe

----------


## Pain

А вирус подхватываеться каким образом? скачивание файлов или просто по ссылкам кликаешь и вирус хватаешь??? .... Пойду посмотрю..... :lol:
P.S. А как вы думаете с какой целью на подобные сайты закидывают вирусы???

----------


## grey

fallen_angel, не думай что всё так легко. создатели не дураки и знают что не у всех винда стоит, хотя кто их знает, может им только ламеры нужны)
Pain, просто откроешь сайт и к те залезет вирус.

На на сайт о суициде да с такой маленькой посещаемостью помоему никто специально не будет вирусы ставить. Хотя и на обычный вирус, который через админский комп на сайт залезает тоже не похоже, так как слишком глубоко он залез

----------


## Андрей55

у меня кстати на домашнем компе завелся такой же вирус, создает папки 1.ехе, 2.ехе и т.д. откуда подцепил не пойму. на сайт вроде не заходил.

----------


## Wolf

2*pulsewave* а откуда у тебя root привелегии на сайт???

----------


## Wolf

чтобы повесить/снять вирь на главную страницу необходит рут доступ который есть тока у админа,те акканут админа был сломан. так как ты мог убрать от туда вирус?
ЗЫ как хоть вирь называется?

----------


## Pain

Я вот тож заходила на сайт, но у меня как то без потерь.... ничего незавелось. Проверила ком на вирусы всё чисто...Только файер, в момент прибывания на сайте  постоянно выводил сообщение о заблокированных пакетах на закрытые порты....и т.д.

----------


## Wolf

страницу ты патчил у себя на компе а не на сервере!
bobo32.org/oOo/exp ака Trojan.DR.Cimuz.Gen.1 или Trojan.Win32.Small.nt  (в зависимости от антивируса) к томуже закриптован.
кароче забейте на него.
ЗЫ эта херь с драйвером, гадит в гадит в windows -2 tmp файла 
windows\system32\   поэтому просто так не удаляется

----------


## grey

оказываеться это был обычный вирь который тырит фтп-пароль и пишет код в index
просто он сволочь прописал код не с начала строки и я его не заметил сразу. реально подумывал что недоброжелатели подсунули, а оказалось что обычный вирь.

----------

